# 9/19 Perdido key pomps



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I went out to perdido key this morning after I got off work. I took 3 long rods and a short rod that I use for whiting. I set out the 3 long rods and baited them up with sandfleas. The fleas were plentiful today. Not much action, seems like nothing wanted a flea. I decided to bait up my short rod with fishbites and try for some whiting. Low and behold all the pompano were in the trough this morning. I caught pompano on every throw of the short rod. I even had 8 or 9 doubles. I caught more pompano this morning then I ever have in one day . I caught over 50 pompano this morning, but.....every single one of them were undersized !!! Dang it ! Oh well it was still a blast on my light tackle rod..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If ya drug them down the beach to AL, they might have been keepers.....


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

50 sure sounds like a record! Way to go!


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice!!! Good thing you had Fishbites with you!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yakcraz said:


> Nice!!! Good thing you had Fishbites with you!!!


No doubt ! I don't go surf fishing without them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup keep 2 packs with me at all times. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Too much fun!! A smallish pompano or two on light tackle is a blast. Did you catch anything for supper? I bet you worked up a good appetite releasing all them fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

great report & pics despite the big ones being elusive.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Man you need to change your name into "Pomp Slayer"! Well done sir!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody ! Rick I didn't get to put a single fish in the cooler yesterday. I didn't need any bleach at all yesterday when I got home. Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

